# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Опиши подпись предыдущего=)

## Mr_Vinni

*Вот вам новая игра. Правил почти нет, всё просто. Вы видете перед собой подпись предыдущего (например меня) и объясняете другими словами эту подпись...
Если поняли, то начинаем игру)*

----------


## Irina

[BloodHbIu_DeMah] испытывает сильные чувства к девушке [Briana_Hellins] и витает в облаках.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Irina  просто очень любит бабочек=)

----------


## Irina

не совсем)) Песенка такая у Глюкозы есть - Бабочки. Вот она как раз подходит для описания подписи моей

----------


## Akasey

Бабочки в моей голове...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Грешный он человек, этот Akasey =)

----------


## Mouse

Mr_Vinni, (там три цитаты, общий смылс или причина...)

Зигмунд Фрейд сказал: Если человек начинает задумываться о смыле жизни или искать его - значит у него не все в порядке (он болен)

Не дословно, а по памяти, но думаю смылс удалось передать.

----------


## JAHolper

Хотел написать что какой-то тупой нерусский текст, а потом вспомнил что я админ и мне не положено так писать))
Поэтому пришлось гуглить.
Гугл рассказал что в подписи на латинском написано "Каждому своё". Далее изучив википедию проследилась связь с нацистами, но судя по Mouse можно скорее сказать что он просто иногда хочет жить по справедливости. =)

----------


## vova230

Ну что сказать, админ он и есть админ. Завхоз одним словом. Акции, бонусы. А еще и массовик-затейник. Конкурсы, выставки, игры.

----------


## .29

Человек может сделать великим путь, которым идет, но путь не может сделать человека великим. Конфуций...

----------


## Mouse

> Хотел написать что какой-то тупой нерусский текст, а потом вспомнил что я админ и мне не положено так писать))
> Поэтому пришлось гуглить.
> Гугл рассказал что в подписи на латинском написано "Каждому своё". Далее изучив википедию проследилась связь с нацистами, но судя по Mouse можно скорее сказать что он просто иногда хочет жить по справедливости. =)


АБСОЛЮТНО не верно))) Нацисты заимствовали эту фразу, как и свастику - которая означает плодородие. А кто занимается белорусским фольклором, может подтвердить, что раньше у нас в народных орнаментах присутствовала свастика. А нацисты заимствовали ее из Тебета. Кому интересно - прочитайте про гору Кайлас.

В моем переводе она более филосовская. Проще говоря - чем вас наделил Госпадь, тому и радуйтесь, а не претендуйте на чей-то каравай. А к нацистам я не имею никакого отношения...

----------


## Mouse

*Клином в точку сходятся стены, вперед один шаг - и все труднее дышать...*

загнаный в угол - была первая мысль. Однако, благодаря дедушки Гуглу, нашел корни этих строк:

_Клином в точку сходятся стены -
Вперед один шаг и все труднее дышать.
Убейте, бросьте в котел,
Растворите на мыло..
Пусть я буду мылом
И нежно, несмело
Буду тереться о женское тело..
Убейте

Распили мой череп и поставь его на пол,
Стряхивай пепел в пустые глазницы.
А я буду смотреть, как ты склоняешь к измене
Чужую жену...
Убейте, дайте мне тишину!
Убейте

Небо уставов и море инструкций,
В сторону шаг, как попытка бежать.
Убейте, разорвите на части, отдайте на кухню..
Пусть я буду мясом, сегодня диета -
Сегодня бифштекс из певца и поэта...
Убейте!

Меня кто-то вилкой отделит от спагетти -
Вам даже мясо мое не в кайф...
Тогда повесьте на крест мое тело
И делайте вид, что нету вам дела,
Убейте.

Полная власть у некомпетентных,
В сторону шаг, как попытка бежать...
Убейте!
Облокотясь на подоконник
Кто-то счастливый глянет в окно,
А на улицах темных насилует гопник
Малолетку - весну...
Убейте, дайте мне тишину...
Убейте!
Брось меня в топку своего паровоза,
Пусть перемешаюсь я с черным углем...
А мне наплевать на все ваши угрозы о смерти...
Убейте!
Тогда заживем...
Убе..._
(Алекса́ндр Миха́йлович Литви́нов (11 июня 1970; пос. Должанский, Свердловский район, Луганская область, УССР — 21 августа 1999, Королёв, Московская область), более известный как Веня Д’ркин — русский поэт, музыкант, рок-бард, певец)

*призыв не тратить время жизни зря*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Suum cuique* 

«15	 Тогда фарисеи пошли и совещались, как бы уловить Его в словах.
	16	И посылают к Нему учеников своих с иродианами, говоря: Учитель! мы знаем, что Ты справедлив, и истинно пути Божию учишь, и не заботишься об угождении кому - либо, ибо не смотришь ни на какое лице;
	17	итак скажи нам: как Тебе кажется? позволительно ли давать подать кесарю, или нет?
	18	Но Иисус, видя лукавство их, сказал: что искушаете Меня, лицемеры?
	19	покажите Мне монету, которою платится подать. Они принесли Ему динарий.
	20	И говорит им: чье это изображение и надпись?
	21	Говорят Ему: кесаревы. Тогда говорит им: итак отдавайте кесарево кесарю, а Божие Богу.»
*Мф. 22:15-21*

----------


## Mouse

> *Suum cuique* 
> 
> «15	 Тогда фарисеи пошли и совещались, как бы уловить Его в словах.
> 	16	И посылают к Нему учеников своих с иродианами, говоря: Учитель! мы знаем, что Ты справедлив, и истинно пути Божию учишь, и не заботишься об угождении кому - либо, ибо не смотришь ни на какое лице;
> 	17	итак скажи нам: как Тебе кажется? позволительно ли давать подать кесарю, или нет?
> 	18	Но Иисус, видя лукавство их, сказал: что искушаете Меня, лицемеры?
> 	19	покажите Мне монету, которою платится подать. Они принесли Ему динарий.
> 	20	И говорит им: чье это изображение и надпись?
> 	21	Говорят Ему: кесаревы. Тогда говорит им: итак отдавайте кесарево кесарю, а Божие Богу.»
> *Мф. 22:15-21*


Согласен. Спасибо))

Фразой Бог есть свет, и нет в Нем никакой тьмы (1Ин.1:5) св. апостол Иоанн Богослов кратко выразил сущность благовестия, принесенного на землю Воплотившимся Словом Божиим. Словами и нет в Нем никакой тьмы св. Иоанн Богослов передает мысль об абсолютном нравственном совершенстве Господа нашего Иисуса Христа

В дополнение пару цитат:
_"Существует ли холод? Нет. С научной точки зрения холода не существует. Холод является отсутствием тепла...

Существует ли тьма? Нет. С научной точки зрения тьмы не существует. Тьма является отсутствием света...

Существует ли зло? Нет. То, что мы привыкли считать злом (злыми поступками), это результат отсутствия Божьей любви в сердце человека..."_

Альберт Эйнштейн.

----------

